# Right Area For Question Regarding Sex???



## dbrach (Nov 18, 2011)

Not trying to tick anybody off here but I'm not totally sure what my boundaries are for this website. But I've been curious about this awhile and just wondering whether anyone out there has a similar problem. I never have been able to get off from oral. I mean I will but it takes like 25 minutes and sometimes I don't get off at all. I'm a 31 year old male and have been getting bj's for like 15+ years and it's always been the same. I can get off how ever quick I want from vaginal intercourse (depending on what kind of mood I'm in; quick or drag it out awhile) but from a bj, you might as well have a seat and get comfortable girl. And before you answer it feels great and I've been with plenty of girls who do an excellent job and know exactly what they're doing. Anybody have a similar issue? Again, not trying to upset anyone but just curious if I'm the only one on the planet where it takes forever to get off from head or just not be able to at all.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

There is a "sex in marriage" area, but I can give you my viewpoint. I have only had one sex partner, my wife, and she did not give BJs for years. She will now give them to me, but never to completion because the consistency of cum makes her ill (as does other things like runny eggs). That is fine with me. I am not sure I could get off that way anyway. Maybe it is because I am afraid that I will not pull out in time? I don't know. Honestly, her hand-jobs are so awesome that I don't miss BJs. BTW... give her oral as often as I can!!!


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

BJs can oftentimes not generate the pressure necessary to make a guy climax.

If you're doing this regularly with your wife and want to finish faster, have her use her hand around the shaft at a pressure that's good for you and use her mouth on the head (and however much remains not covered by your hand).

She needn't do this the whole time. But it's hard to finish JUST via mouth. I usually need a hand in their speeding things along too.


----------

